# Comedy ch. In hd??



## pookie99 (Mar 27, 2009)

My 'guide' tells me that the comedy channel is in HD but my well cailbrated eyes say other wise. Both Jon Stewart and Colbert were not in HD last night even though the side of the screen and guide listing had the 'HD' symbol....what gives???!?!? The formating stayed in 4:3 the entire time on my Vizio 16:9.:nono2:


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Scrubs is not in HD either.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

pookie99 said:


> My 'guide' tells me that the comedy channel is in HD but my well cailbrated eyes say other wise. Both Jon Stewart and Colbert were not in HD last night even though the side of the screen and guide listing had the 'HD' symbol....what gives???!?!? The formating stayed in 4:3 the entire time on my Vizio 16:9.:nono2:


At least they're not giving us stretch-o-vision.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Krod Mandoon and the Larry the Cable Guy Roast were both in HD. So CC does has some HD (just like most of the other HD channels).


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

david_jr said:


> Scrubs is not in HD either.


For some strange reason, when scrubs was on NBC, those episodes were not in HD. Since moving to ABC they have. I am thinking the shows on Comedy central were the older ones thus no HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

When Comedy Central launched their HD version, they announced that the studio changes for _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_ and _The Colbert Report_ wouldn't be ready until next year. So until then we get pillar boxed lads, but full strength SD instead of watered down. Looks much better. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interestingly, _Daily Show_ shows the regular bug and _Colbert Report_ shows the HD bug. (At least on DIRECTV, I have no reason to think Dish is any different.)


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

garys said:


> Krod Mandoon and the Larry the Cable Guy Roast were both in HD. So CC does has some HD (just like most of the other HD channels).


 South park is also in hd, and some unknown comedian was on in hd the other night.
They do have hd , unlike bet-hd which has NO hd.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interestingly, _Daily Show_ shows the regular bug and _Colbert Report_ shows the HD bug. (At least on DIRECTV, I have no reason to think Dish is any different.)


I think that's Colbert's (persona) EGO.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pookie99 said:


> My 'guide' tells me that the comedy channel is in HD but my well cailbrated eyes say other wise. Both Jon Stewart and Colbert were not in HD last night even though the side of the screen and guide listing had the 'HD' symbol....what gives???!?!? The formating stayed in 4:3 the entire time on my Vizio 16:9.:nono2:


Stewart and Colbert wern't in HD this weekend at 5AM. I don't understand.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interestingly, _Daily Show_ shows the regular bug and _Colbert Report_ shows the HD bug. (At least on DIRECTV, I have no reason to think Dish is any different.)


I've noticed that also.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

South Park is in HD  So is King of the Hill and The Simpsons on Fox, but not Family Guy


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I know my Luddite streak is showing but could someone quickly explain the benefits of being able to see Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert in HD?:grin:


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen quite a bit of HD so far, and there's no stretch-o-vision to boot!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I know my Luddite streak is showing but could someone quickly explain the benefits of being able to see Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert in HD?:grin:


I feel like you are arguing for the sake of arguing, but personally I think EVERYTHING is better in HD.


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

> I know my Luddite streak is showing but could someone quickly explain the benefits of being able to see Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert in HD?


You can become violently ill much more quickly!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

satjay said:


> For some strange reason, when scrubs was on NBC, those episodes were not in HD. Since moving to ABC they have. I am thinking the shows on Comedy central were the older ones thus no HD.


*Scrubs* was produced in SD until this season, when it was moved to ABC. ABC insisted on an HD production, against the wishes of the show's production staff, who would have preferred to finish the show's run in SD for consistancy. I'm personally happy that it's in HD this season, but don't count on seeing any of the old NBC shows in HD.

As others mentioned, *The Daily Show* and *Colbert Report* are still being produced in SD until their new HD studios will be ready sometime in 2010.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I know my Luddite streak is showing but could someone quickly explain the benefits of being able to see Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert in HD?:grin:





jbrooks987 said:


> You can become violently ill much more quickly!


"Good answer... Good answer.... I like the way you think. I'm gonna be watching you." (Name the movie.) 

Seeing "them" in HD isn't perhaps as much fun as seeing many scantily clad women in HD, but the wider screen could make some fun (when they start using it). 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> "Good answer... Good answer.... I like the way you think. I'm gonna be watching you." (Name the movie.)


Professor Terguson (the late Sam Kinison) in "Back to School".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Professor Terguson (the late Sam Kinison) in "Back to School".


"Good answer"


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I know my Luddite streak is showing but could someone quickly explain the benefits of being able to see Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert in HD?:grin:


I can makeout what all the tattoos on Cheney & Rove said ?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

nataraj said:


> I can makeout what all the tattoos on Cheney & Rove said ?


:lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've noticed the fuzzy artifacting gets to me much more when I'm displaying it on a 47" 120MHz widescreen than on a 27" tube, letterboxed.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't get why cartoons in HD is a big deal, it is not like they look any better.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

olds403 said:


> I don't get why cartoons in HD is a big deal, it is not like they look any better.


More room to play with along both sides of the screen.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It makes a difference on a big screen. 720 or 1080 lines of resolution (provided they're from HD masters) produce less 'jaggies' on diagonal lines or color transitions than 480 (SD).


----------

